# NAS PEIR, Back by popular demand!



## Seatmech86

NAS Charlie Peir will be back up and running June 10th 4PM-9PM, 11th 6AM-9PM, and 12th 6AM-6PM. Same rules apply. Got any questions just hit reply!

There is a rumor that another group is supposed to be down there this weekend but I have yet to get that validated. Anybody passing by just spread the word. The rumor was they may or may not depending on volunteers.


----------



## Reel Wins

Is the pier open to civilians or just military?


----------



## j.howell

im not sure about civilians but im active duty for sure and maybe dependents. im on the corpsman ball committe thats doing all this. make sure to bring 5 dollars in cash to fish.


----------



## Seatmech86

I've worked the gate usually Sunday mornings, If you are being escorted by Active Duty, Retired, or DOD Civilian I've never stopped anyone that was donanting. Just so your sponsor knows they a responsible for your actions on the peir. One thing about the rules, we enforce the rules set by Port Ops. We did not come up with the rules. Too many violations to the rules and they will not let any of us come back. For example gutting fish for bait or otherwise, they don't want blood and guts all over the peir BUT, if you were to gut it else where and bring it back in a container well then, thats bait you brought with you.


----------



## ross68

Yes, Charlie Pier is open this weekend, not sure when it opens, probably around 7 or 8, and I think its open til 10:00 pm (2200 for you salty dogs), and the bite should be pretty good. We dove it 2 weeks ago and saw some huge grouper and the black snapper and sheephead were thick. Have fun and clean up your mess, otherwise they will shut it down.


----------



## Mascus

Friday it will open at 4pm till 9pm, Saturday 6am-9pm, not sure about Sunday's schedule. 

BTW, what kind of grouper did you guys see, if they were gag, then it's no use catching them since the season is officially closed till Sep 15th. Wouldn't mind filling the cooler with a few of those snapper though :yes:




ross68 said:


> Yes, Charlie Pier is open this weekend, not sure when it opens, probably around 7 or 8, and I think its open til 10:00 pm (2200 for you salty dogs), and the bite should be pretty good. We dove it 2 weeks ago and saw some huge grouper and the black snapper and sheephead were thick. Have fun and clean up your mess, otherwise they will shut it down.


----------



## ross68

Yeah, they were gags, but man they are huge.....The black snapper where pretty thick in the pilings during slack tide. There's always something swimming by the pier....good luck.


----------



## Mascus

ross68 said:


> Yeah, they were gags, but man they are huge.....The black snapper where pretty thick in the pilings during slack tide. There's always something swimming by the pier....good luck.


Damn, that sucks (gags)....oh well, I guess I'll target the snappers with shrimp and see how it goes...thanks for the update :thumbsup:


----------



## Seatmech86

Seatmech86 said:


> NAS Charlie Peir will be back up and running June 10th 4PM-9PM, 11th 6AM-9PM, and 12th 6AM-6PM. Same rules apply. Got any questions just hit reply!
> 
> There is a rumor that another group is supposed to be down there this weekend but I have yet to get that validated. Anybody passing by just spread the word. The rumor was they may or may not depending on volunteers.


To quote my self I say again Sundays hours are 6AM-6PM. I will be there 6AM-Noon. Hope to see ya'll there.


----------



## Seatmech86

j.howell said:


> im not sure about civilians but im active duty for sure and maybe dependents. im on the corpsman ball committe thats doing all this. make sure to bring 5 dollars in cash to fish.


Official word is if you can get past the main gate you can come fish with us. All rules apply, any questions about the rules just fire away!


----------



## realstreet

Hey guys is it just this weekend or is it open for awhile ? Thanks


----------



## Seatmech86

We should have it open weekends until july, there maybe a ship pullin in.


----------



## Seatmech86

We got it open again this weekend!!! Same hours. Hope to see yall there!


----------



## j.howell

i want to see some people put up some pictures. im really interested in the different species being caught and the size. its always fun to see


----------



## Seatmech86

Now I only caught him the second time with the hoop net after a guy caught him on shrimp and 12 LBS LINE!!!!!! and then he tossed him back but he was a biggin so he didn't take to that drop real well. He just kinda floundered about so brought him back in and took him home. There were some folks I work with that pulled in Sheephead, Flounder, Redfish and this guy....


----------



## j.howell

Seatmech86 said:


> Now I only caught him the second time with the hoop net after a guy caught him on shrimp and 12 LBS LINE!!!!!! and then he tossed him back but he was a biggin so he didn't take to that drop real well. He just kinda floundered about so brought him back in and took him home. There were some folks I work with that pulled in Sheephead, Flounder, Redfish and this guy....


There we go! thanks for the pictures. ask, and you shall receive.


----------



## smokemjo

NAS Pensacola Charlie Fishing Pier

As the Navy Ball Fundraiser coordinator i'm responsible for opening the pier.
just want to pass along this information. The pier is open every Friday 1600 until 2100, Saturday 0600-2100 and Sunday 0600-1800.
$5 donations encourage to enter and concessions are available.


----------



## DropB

thanks smokemjo.......welcome aboard.....you opening the gates this weekend ?

wanted to get out there first thing sunday mornin.


----------



## tyrone34

does anyone know what time charlie pier will be open this friday as it is a military holiday. hopefuly early.


----------



## Seatmech86

Fishing peir is open again this weekend Fri 8th, 4P-9P; Sat 9th, 6A-9P; and Sun 10th, 6A-6P.


----------



## bdmast2002

Where is the NAS pier located?


----------



## Seatmech86

The peir is located on the far south east corner of the base. There are many ways to get there but as long as you head south or east as far as you can go you will arrive at the charlie peir.


----------



## nathan70

Just wanted to know if it will be open in October for redfishing?? Also what are then regs as far as active duty fishing form shore on base? I know when I was younger, before 911 we would go there with my dad. I remenber some good fishing. Now that I'm ad I want to know where I can and can't fish?


----------



## nathan70

nathan70 said:


> Just wanted to know if it will be open in October for redfishing?? Also what are then regs as far as active duty fishing form shore on base? I know when I was younger, before 911 we would go there with my dad. I remenber some good fishing. Now that I'm ad I want to know where I can and can't fish?


 ???


----------



## Seatmech86

I would say too early to tell. Right now the Navy Ball fundraiser commitee has the lead on the fishing peir on the weekends. Its a big undertaking beleive it or not but, I'm sure there will be other fundraisers. If there is a ship scheduled to park there its a no go. This happened back in may for the entire month.


----------



## nathan70

I remenber about 15 years ago there were reds all over out there. I also did well on the spanish and saw some huge black drums there.


----------



## DropB

hey seatmech, got any leads on this weekend yet ?


----------



## Seatmech86

Yesir! Its up and running starting today at 1600-2100, SAT 0600-2100, and SUN 0600-1800.


----------



## milesvdustin

So is it where they dock the ships, or to the right of that where the little security shed is behind the gate, to the left of the air force boats?


----------



## DropB

Seatmech86 said:


> Yesir! Its up and running starting today at 1600-2100, SAT 0600-2100, and SUN 0600-1800.



thank ya 
thank ya
ill be there first thing sat morning:thumbsup:


----------



## tyrone34

Is charlie Pier going to be open this weekend too.


----------

